# Fehlersichere Steuerung / festverdrahtete Sicherheitsrelais



## Chräshe (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

 Ich will hier absichtlich nicht auf die Normen und Vorschriften eingehen, sondern davon losgelöst in die Runde fragen, wie Ihr mit dem immer größer werdenden Angebot an Sicherheits-Lösungen umgeht.

 Hintergrund dafür ist, dass wir im Haus bereits dreierlei Steuerungs-Hersteller einsetzen (Beckhoff / Mitsubishi / Siemens *), bisher aber mit festverdrahteten Sicherheitsrelais noch alles abdecken konnten. Das könnte sich beim nächsten größeren Projekt eventuell ändern.

 Welche „fehlersicheren Steuerungen“ habt Ihr schon im Einsatz?
 Wo liegen die Stärken und Schwächen?
 Wird wirklich Aufwand eingespart, oder ist es nur eine Verschiebung von von der Verdrahtung zur Projektierung?
 Wie findet bei Euch die Sicherheits-Verkettung zu fremden Anlagenteilen statt?

 Einen guten Beitrag mit dem Vergleich PnozMulti <> S7-F von Maxl konnte ich bereits finden: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=120566&postcount=7

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Deltal (4 Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist natürlich welche CPU für die standart SPS eingesetzt wird. Wenn man beim großen S bleibt, ist es halt leicht von einer 315 auf eine 315F umzusteigen. Die CPU ist natürlich etwas teurer, aber meistens billiger als eine Hand voll Sicherheitsrelais.

Durch Bussystem kann man den Verdrahtungsaufwand etwas reduzieren. Ich denke jedoch, dass man immernoch gut 90% der Sensoren/Aktoren über Hardware E/A anbindet. Also ist da kaum ein Unterschied zum F-Relais.

Vor und Nachteile siehe VPS / SPS. 

Ich meine das eine F-SPS schon ein relativ aufwendiges System ist, deshalb ist eine gute Diagnose für den Anwender wichtig. Ein F-Relais ist schnell getauscht.. eine fehlersuche in einer F-SPS ist da ne ganz andere Hausnummer.

Im Grunde sollte man schon überlegen wann sich eine F-SPS lohnt, gerade weil der Aufwand an Software usw. größer ist. 
Hat man jedoch große Anlagen und muss mit >= Kat. 3 absichern, sollte man auf jeden Fall zur F-SPS greifen.

Achja Schnittstellen habe ich bislang immer noch in Hardware ausgeführt. Muss man massiv E/A mit einer anderen Steuerung tauschen, macht es eventuell Sinn über eine Buskopplung nachzudenken, jedoch muss man den anderen Hersteller dann auch mit ins Boot holen.
Ich zeige immer gerne auf die Schütze und sage "unser Signal ist da"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2011)

Wir setzen auch vier variationen ein normale SI-Relais, SI-Relais mit ein paar
mehr Funktionen wie Not-Aus und Schutztür in einen Gerät, PNOZ-Multi und
F-CPU's. Obwohl PNOZ mein persöhnliches Highlight ist, tendiere ich immer 
mehr zur F-CPU. Obwohl jetzt beim Multi mini mal eben schnell ein Eingang
zum nicht sicheren Ausgang zur Kommunikation freigeschaltet werden kann,
irgend etwas fehlt immer, vor allen Dingen sichere Ausgänge. 
In Verbindung mit einer HMI, kann jede Störung oder Betätigung einer Sicher-
heitseinrichtung zur Anzeige gebracht, archiviert und Quittiert werden, das ist
nicht zu vernachlässigen, gerade wenn mal zb ein Rückführkreis nicht sauber 
ist und sporadisch Störungen verursacht.


----------



## Tommi (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo Chräshe,

also, wir haben viele ASI-Monitore im Einsatz. Ich will mich mal
vorsichtig ausdrücken, die Verfügbarkeit könnte höher sein.
(Obwohl, wir klagen eigentlich auf hohem Niveau)

Pilz PSS 3047 an einer Pressenlinie, keine Probleme.
PNOZ-multi, keine Probleme.

Wichtig ist immer, die Software strukturiert aufzubauen und diese 
auch nachweisbar zu testen, z.B. nach V-Modell. 

Hardware, mußte- und muss natürlich auch getestet werden,
aber bei Software ändert man schneller mal was...

Wenn ihr fehlersichere Steuerungen neu einsetzt, solltet ihr die Tests 
von vorne herein mit einführen.

Ich kann nur dazu raten, programmierbare oder konfigurierbare Sicherheitssteuerungen einzusetzen.
Die Argumente sind letztlich die Gleichen, wie vor vielen Jahren
bei Einführung der Standard SPS, nur jetzt im Safety-Bereich.

Kopplung zu fremden Anlagenteilen bisher nur über sichere potentialfreie Kontakte, zu Standardsteuerungen (S7) über DP. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bißchen helfen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2011)

Wir setzen eigentlich nur noch PNOZ-Multi ein, einfache Sicherheitsrelais nur bei ganz einfachen Stationen. Bei PNOZ-Multi mit Profibusschnittstelle z.Bsp. kann man sämtlich physikalischen E/A und zusätzliche E/A über den Profibus auslesen, anzeigen etc. Wenn dann Anlagen 24 Türen haben, ist das recht hilfreich, man kann jede einzelne Tür ohne großen Aufwand anzeigen, indem man den Zustand des Inputs aus dem PNOZ ausliest. Das geht auch mit anderen Sicherheitssteuerungen, aber auf ein System haben wir uns geeinigt und die Kunden haben das so angenommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2011)

Tommi; schrieb:
			
		

> Kopplung zu fremden Anlagenteilen bisher nur über sichere potentialfreie Kontakte, zu Standardsteuerungen (S7) über DP.



...oder auch PN, die Zukunft ist Grün. Wenn Mann sich
die kleine IM151-8 CPU anschaut, hat Mann schon ein
tolles Gefährt.


----------



## Tommi (4 Juni 2011)

always Step by Step...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (4 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bei PNOZ-Multi mit Profibusschnittstelle z.Bsp. kann man sämtlich physikalischen E/A und zusätzliche E/A über den Profibus auslesen, anzeigen etc.


 
*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
  man sollte bei der Auswahl eines Systems nicht die Software bzw. Software Validierung vergessen.


*Achtung das nachfolgende könnte als Werbung aufgefasst werden!*
  Wenn man sich z.B. mal den Multi Configuartor ansieht und dann den Report den man erzeugen kann dann ist da schon sehr viel von V-Model abgehandelt!
  Mit der PNOZ Multi Mini und PDP67 F 8DI ION und dem Linkmodul mmI2p kann man an diese kleine Steuerung schon 64 zweikanalige abfragen sprich Türen bringen und  das ganze dezentral alles gesteckt und man kann diese Kleinsteuerungen sicher vernetzen, also auch verschiedene Maschinen miteinander in Kategorie 4 PLe vernetzen und dabei hat man 5 bzw. bald 6 Ausschaltkreise zur Verfügung, diese kann man auch vervielfältigen.
  Geht natürlich auch mit der großen Multi hier kann man noch die Ausgänge entsprechend erweitern


----------



## Chräshe (4 Juni 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen,
 
damit konnte ich einen ersten Eindruck gewinnen.


Ralle schrieb:


> Bei PNOZ-Multi mit Profibusschnittstelle z.Bsp. kann  man sämtlich physikalischen E/A und zusätzliche E/A über den Profibus  auslesen, anzeigen etc.


Da wäre ich jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass das selbstverständlich ist! 
Leider scheint das nicht bei allen Herstellern so zu sein?!? 



Tommi schrieb:


> ...also, wir haben viele ASI-Monitore im Einsatz. Ich will mich mal
> vorsichtig ausdrücken, die Verfügbarkeit könnte höher sein.


 ASI kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Kennt jemand die Pluto AS-i von Jokabsafety? 

Da ist halt wieder die Beschränkung mit den 31 Adressen. Und wie ich ein ASI- Bus an eine Mitsubishi-Steuerung anbinden kann, ist mir auch nicht klar...

Ich vergaß oben zu erwähnen, unsere 3 Steuerungs-Hersteller sind Beckhoff, Mitsubishi und Siemens. Das würde wieder eher für PILZ sprechen - für das PNOZ-Multi sind anscheinend Schnittstellen für EtherCAT, CC-Link und ProfiNET erhältlich.

Mal sehen, was sich sonst noch so ergibt...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Deltal (5 Juni 2011)

Von Beckhoff und Siemens bekommst du halt F-CPUs die auch dein normales SPS programm mit verarbeiten. Sprich du hast dann keine zwei SPSn im Schaltschrank!
Es gibt halt einige Funktionen wo du zwischen deiner normalen SPS und der F-Steuerung viel kommunizieren musst (z.B. Tore mit Zuhaltung und Anforderung). 
Bei zwei SPSn musst du viel Kommunikation programmieren oder in HW verdrahten.

Zusätzlich muss man auch sehen, dass man mit einer F-SPS sehr viel flexibler ist was die Erweiterbarkeit angeht. Ich habe kaum eine große IBN gehabt wo nicht irgenwo noch eine Schutztür nachgebaut worden ist etc.


----------



## Superkater (5 Juni 2011)

*Denke auch an die Zeit dannach*

Hallo,

viel Spezialisten denken meist nicht an die Zeit nach der Installation. Ich hatte Pilz PNOZ und Siemens Safety programmiert. Sowohl das Pilz auch die ET200 I/Os waren via Profibus erreichbar.

Aber wenn wieder einmal ein Türkontaktschalter kaputt war (vom Kunden zerstört), hat uns nur die Fehlerdiagnose in der Siemens HW richtig weitergeholfen. 

Was hilft die eine rote Lampe am Pilz oder ein Summenfehlerbit über 10 Eingänge, wenn du dann stundenlang einen Fehler suchen musst.

Für die Zeit dannach was Siemens klar besser, weil wir auf alle S7 CPUs online kamen und die Fehlerdiangose sagte klar welcher zweikanalige Eingang defekt war.


----------



## Tommi (5 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mir fällt gerade noch ein Punkt ein, der zu bedenken ist. 

Sicherheitsfunktionen sind dann grundsätzlich auch per
Fernwartung erreichbar.

Ist bei reiner Hardware natürlich nicht so.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2011)

Na ja, wenn Mann es richtig macht ist Pilz auch richtig gut zu Diagnozieren. 
Die kleinen Multi Mini, haben ein Display wo Mann schon mit dem Programm
einiges an Meldungen zur Anzeige bringen kann, ist das Gerät über ein Feld-
bus angeschlossen, können die Störungen an die SPS weiter geleitet werden
und dort entsprechend weiter verarbeitet werden, indem sie angezeigt werden
oder archiviert werden. 
Als weiteres kann über OPC alles was den Multi nicht indem Kram passt gemeldet
werden, dazu muss Mann über Ethernet eine Anbindung an eine Steuerung oder
PC machen oder nutzt das kleinen Diagnose OP von Pilz


----------



## Safety (5 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

man kann über die Element ID jeden Baustein detailliert diagnostizieren und entsprechend über die Gateway oder Internen Schnittstelle auch an die Übergeordnete Steuerung  geben, dazu gibt es verschiedene Diagnoseelemente.
  Wenn man das alles  nutzt dann bleiben wenig Fragen offen. 



  Eine weitere Frage ist aber auch ob man immer die gleiche  nichtsichere SPS anwenden kann bzw. mit integrierter Sicherheits-SPS , es kann dann von Vorteil sein immer das Gleiche Sicherheitssystem einzusetzen wenn man die Dokumentation nach Norm betrachtet macht das sowieso Sinn.


----------



## Superkater (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

die sicheren Ein-und Ausgänge kann man via Fernwartung nur beobachten, aber nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Deltal (6 Juni 2011)

Denke mal er meine Diagnose und Änderungen


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Superkater schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> 
> die sicheren Ein-und Ausgänge kann man via Fernwartung nur beobachten, aber nicht beeinflussen.



Also ich kann eigentlich nie einen Eingang und auch keinen Ausgang beeinflussen.
Ich kann nachprüfen, welches Signal fehlt, aber einen Eingang auf eins stellen?

Und außerdem, will ich das? 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2011)

Bei neuen Anlagen verwenden wir mittlerweile nur noch PNOZmulti mit Feldbusmodul.
Damit kannst du bis aufs letzte Bit diagnostizieren. Sei es über die programmierbaren Diagnosefunktionen oder über die Tabellenfunktionen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2011)

Superkater schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> 
> die sicheren Ein-und Ausgänge kann man via Fernwartung nur beobachten, aber nicht beeinflussen.


 
Hallo Superkater, hallo Deltal,

da hast Du recht (ich kenne persönlich nur PNOZmulti), aber wenn ich alle Passwörter habe, kann ich doch ein geändertes Programm runterladen, ohne vor Ort zu sein, oder?

Ich wollte ausdrücken:
Für Safety-Steuerungen muss man sich dann auch Security-Gedanken machen wie bei Standard-SPSen, das musste man bei PNOZ-Klappertechnik gar nicht.

Außerdem muss sicherheitsgerichtete Software getestet werden.
Und man merkt an der Funktion der Maschine nicht, wenn man versehentlich einen NOT-HALT aus der Kette entfernt hat.
Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn der Programmierer nicht vor Ort ist.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Superkater (6 Juni 2011)

*Passwörter hat nur der Entwickler und nicht der Techniker für Hotline!*

Hallo Tommi,

die Passwörter der Safety-SPS sollte der Entwickler für sich behalten, und niemandem weitergeben wenn die Maschine beim Kunden abgenommen wurde.

Die Safety - Prüfsumme muss unverändert bleiben, sonst ist der Sicherheitsgedanke weg. Wenn du auch nur eine kleine Änderung in die lebende Safety-SPS reinspielst geht erst einmal die CPU auf STOP und muss vor Ort die Safetyabnahme wiederholt werden. Rechtlich gesehen ist derjenige der die letzte Safetyänderung reingespielt hat, voll verantwortlich für alle Folgeunfälle.

Was ich meinte, war die Fehlersuche von einem Hotline-Techniker wenn die Maschine schon abgenommen wurde. Bei Siemens geht man im Fehlerfall auf den HW-Katalog und siehst sofort beim ET200 ist am Eingang Exxx.x der Kanal 1 passiviert. Der Kundentechniker (kann auch Schlosser sein) sollte nun  die kaputte Sensorik tauschen.

Beim Pilz-Pnoz musst du umständlich für jeden Ein- und Ausgang selber ein Statusbyte umkopieren und über den Profibus zusätzlich verschicken. Das macht aber niemand den ich kenne, weil das zuviel Aufwand ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

Die Valedierung muss im jedem Fall immer erfolgen, egal welche Art der
Steuerung. Nicht nur der Programmierer kann Fehler machen sondern auch
der Schaltschrankbauer oder der jenige der den Not-Aus in der Maschine
verdrahtet. Ein Umbau der Software wird automatisch durch einen Zeitstempel
dokumentiert und ist mal nicht mal ebend zu machen auf jeden Fall geht die
Steuerung in stop. Ein Türenschalter kannst du auch überbrücken wenn die
Machine arbeitet, bei den heutigen steckklemmen. 
Wenn das SPS-Programm geschickt Programmiert ist, könnte mann eine
Valledierung erzwingen, das bei der Erstinbetriebnahme alle Schutzeinrichtungen
nach einen bestimmten Muster betätigt werden und erst dann wenn dieses
erfolgt ist, die Maschine freigegeben wird...so etwas geht bei nomalen schalt-
geräten nicht oder nur sehr schwerr. 
Was ich damit sagen will, für mich ist der klare Sieger die SPS, vor allen dingen
weil die neue MRL so aufwendig ist, das Mann sehr schnell dahin kommt doch eine
Sicherheitssteuerung einzusetzen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

Superkater schrieb:


> Beim Pilz-Pnoz musst du umständlich für jeden Ein- und Ausgang selber ein Statusbyte umkopieren und über den Profibus zusätzlich verschicken. Das macht aber niemand den ich kenne, weil das zuviel Aufwand ist.



Wenn ich PNOZ'e einsetze nutze ich schon sehr wohl die Elemend ID der
Bausteine und melde da über den Bus an die SPS zb Rückführkreis nicht IO
oder diskrepanzfehler eines Sensor, das macht eigentlich nicht viel Mühe. 
Im Gegenteil, diese Fehler melde ich auch bei einer S7-F, ehrlich gesagt schaffe
ich es nie alles auf der reihe zu bekommen ohne die endsprechenden Hand-
Bücher zu lesen, wo ist jetzt welches Bit versteckt. Das finde ich bei den 
PNOZen schon besser gelösst. 
Das gleiche gilt auch beim programmieren, die PNOZe sind viel sicherer und
intuitiver zu programmieren, alleine die Struktur die du bei Siemens erst erstellen
musst damit das F-Programm läuft ist echt daneben...aber bei TIA soll es ja
besser werden.


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Superkater schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen ist derjenige der die letzte Safetyänderung reingespielt hat, voll verantwortlich für alle Folgeunfälle.



Das stimmt so nicht.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Und unabhängig von der Maschine, ist es völlig normal, dass Kunden darauf bestehen die Passwörter zu bekommen.
Ich würde auch nicht darauf verzichten, denn wenn dann der Lieferant nicht mehr am Markt ist, kann keine Wartung nicht mehr erfolgen.
Der Kunde ist nicht der Gegner, sondern der Partner.


bike

P.S: Wovon wird denn hier geträumt?


----------



## Superkater (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

wenn beim PNOZ ein Eingang depassiviert wird, wir genau so ein HEX-Byte beschrieben, wie bei der Siemens im Instanz-DB der Fxxx Bauteins.

Das ist völlig gleich kompliziert, aber bei der Siemens kannst du im Fehlerfall online gehen und in der HW-Konfig im Klartext lesen, dass ein Kurzschluss am Eingang Exxx.x existiert. Das ist schon ein Vorteil finde ich.


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2011)

Superkater schrieb:


> Wenn du auch nur eine kleine Änderung in die lebende Safety-SPS reinspielst geht erst einmal die CPU auf STOP .


 
Hallo Superkater,

das stimmt, bekommt man die denn aus der Ferne mit dem Konfigurator nicht wieder gestartet? Da habe ich persönlich keine Erfahrung.

Ich habe bisher nur "in Sichtweite der Steuerung" über RS-232 gearbeitet.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Und unabhängig von der Maschine, ist es völlig normal, dass Kunden darauf bestehen die Passwörter zu bekommen.



Wie sichert ihr euch dann gegen Kundenänderungen ab?
Vom Kunden unterschriebenes Abhahmeprotokoll mit der Checksumme der Projektierung?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Superkater (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo bike,

die Passwörter den Kunden weiterzugeben ist ganz normal, wenn dies im Vertrag steht. Es gibt ja 2 Passwörter bei Siemens (eines für CPU flashen, und eines zum Erstellen des Safety-Programmes).

Die Safety Prüfsumme sollte bei der Kundenabnahme der Maschine in einem Protokoll unterschrieben werden. Manche Firmen zeigen diese Prüfsumme sogar in der VISU an und verweigern den zukünftigen Support, wenn der Kunde halt NOT-HALT Eingänge softwaremäßig überbrückt und auf "IMMER_1" hat.

Vor der Kundenabnahme muss man selbst ALLE Safetyfunktionen testen und quittieren und in einem Abhameprotokoll verewigen.


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Wir liefern das Programm und ein Abnahmeprotokoll in dem die Funktionen der Sicherheit beschrieben und deren korrekte Funktion bestätigt wird, mit Datum und Checksum.

Wer will und kann einem Kunden verbieten mit seiner Maschine bzw Anlage was er will und was notwendig ist?


bike


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2011)

Superkater schrieb:


> wenn beim PNOZ ein Eingang depassiviert wird, wir genau so ein HEX-Byte beschrieben, wie bei der Siemens im Instanz-DB der Fxxx Bauteins.



Vielleicht solltest du dich mal genauer mit der PNOZ-Diagnose beschäftigen.
Du kannst für jede Element-ID ein Diagnoseelement benutzen und dort die entsprechenden Fehlercodes eintragen. Damit brauchst du dich nicht mit irgendwelchen Hex-Codes oder dergleichen rumplagen. Bei einer Schutztür habe ich in der Regel 4 Bits:


in Ordnung (geschlossen & verriegelt & quittiert)
offen
nicht quittiert
gestört
Diese Bits frage ich über das Feldbusmodul auf der S7 / Visualisierung ab.
Eigentlich habe ich damit genau das selbe wie bei einem normalen Auswertegerät.

Ich persönlich finde das Pilz-Konzept sehr gelungen ... z.B. im Vergleich zu einem Siemens 3RK3-System.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deltal (6 Juni 2011)

Ich denke ich würde auch nie eine Änderung über Fernwartung durchführen. 
Wenn dann nur mit einem Kollegen vor Ort, der dann die Funktionen Prüft.


Die Möglichkeit der Fehlersuche jedoch habe ich schon öfters gebraucht als es mir lieb war  Habe ich nur ein paar LEDs an den Relais, muss ich daran glauben was der Mensch mir vor Ort erzählt. Leider ist das ja meistens schon ein Problem.


----------



## gweindir (26 September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich schlage hier mal einfach in die schon etwas ältere Diskussion rein. Meine Frage passt glaube ich fast zum Thema.

Und zwar prüfe ich gerade den Umstieg von "Klappertechnik" auf eine F-SPS. Ich habe mich für eine Siemens F-SPS entschieden (Siemens Pflicht).
Ich habe ein paar F-AI, F-DI und F-DO neben ein paar Standard Modulen an einer F-317 2PN/DP

Da wir vorher "Klappertechnik" in Form von Siemens Sicherheitsrelais hatten, war die Verifizierung und Validierung der Steuerung immer E-Techniker arbeit.

Wenn wir nun die Sicherheitsabschaltungen o.Ä. über F-SPS und letztendlich über die Software machen, bleibt der Verifizierungs, und Validierungsprozess ja an den Programmierern hängen. Diese finden das gar nicht witzig und wir können uns noch nicht vorstellen, was da auf uns zukommt. 

Nach der IEC61508 - Teil 3
Sicherheitsgerichtete Softwareentwicklung
gehört ja einiges dazu.

Meine Frage nun. Gibt es unterstützende Software Tools? 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Verifizierung und Validierung von Software?

Viele Grüße
gweindir


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2011)

Deshalb setzten wir z.B. Siemens 3RK3 oder Pilz PNOZmulti ein.
Im Prinzip haben diese Geräte nahezu die gleiche Funktionalität wie eine Sicherheits-SPS, ABER sie werden nicht programmierbare Steuerung verkauft sondern als KONFIGURIERBARE Sicherheitsbausteine. Damit wird die Validierung wesentlicher einfacher.
Gekoppelt werden die Bausteine per Profibus bzw. Profinet an die normale SPS.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gweindir (26 September 2011)

Ja ich habe mir verschiedene Lösungen angeschaut und bewertet. Unter anderem eben auch die Pilz und Siemens Lösungen. Da ich, so weit ich weiß, aber keine fehlersicheren analogen Eingänge bei diesen Lösungen bekomme und wir aber eine Grenzwertabschaltung über analoge Sensoren mit im Sicherheitskreis haben fällt das leider weg.

*Edit: die PilzPnozMulti haben ja doch F-AI's aber insgesamt war es ziemlich teuer. (also jedenfalls nicht groß günstiger als die Lösung mit Siemens F-Baugruppen)


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2011)

gweindir schrieb:


> *Edit: die PilzPnozMulti haben ja doch F-AI's aber insgesamt war es ziemlich teuer. (also jedenfalls nicht groß günstiger als die Lösung mit Siemens F-Baugruppen)



Bei Pilz lohnt es sich den Vertrieb anzurufen und mal nach genauen Preisen zu fragen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (26 September 2011)

gweindir schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich schlage hier mal einfach in die schon etwas ältere Diskussion rein. Meine Frage passt glaube ich fast zum Thema.
> 
> Und zwar prüfe ich gerade den Umstieg von "Klappertechnik" auf eine F-SPS. Ich habe mich für eine Siemens F-SPS entschieden (Siemens Pflicht).
> ...



Hallo,
ich denke bei Dir würden die Anfordrungen der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 reichen. Bedeutet vereinfachtes V-Model und Anhang J mal ansehen.
 Was oft vergessen wird beim Steuerungskauf ist die Verifizierung und Validierung der Software. Das verwendete Tool oder Werkzeug wie es die Norm nennt ist hier absolut entscheidend. Warum denkt Ihr macht man bei Pilz eine so eingeschränkte Software und fast alles mit Zertifizierten Bausteinen?
  Dann vergleicht mal die Anforderungen der Norm mit dem am Ende erzeugten Report. 
  Zertifizierte Bauteile und Softwarebausteine sparen eine Menge an Geld.
  Ich wollte schon mal ein Thema zur Software Validierung eröffnen und besonders zum V-Model aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit.


----------



## 190B (26 September 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> .......
> Ich wollte schon mal ein Thema zur Software Validierung eröffnen und besonders zum V-Model aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit.


 
Schade, daß Dir die Zeit fehlt. Wäre sicher ein interessanter und fachlicher sehr guter Beitrag von dir....


----------



## gweindir (27 September 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade mal die 13849-1 Anhang J angeschaut und bin nun sehr zuversichtlich.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

PS: Safety: So ein Artikel wäre sicher sehr informativ! ;-)

Einen schönen Tag
Gruß
gweindir


----------

